

Ask HN: how should I protect my web source code? - testme4ever2

I am currently developing a marketplace startup that is ready to launch, but I am curious to know if I should install a firewall (that means upgrading my current shared hosted to a dedicated server) or should I just use a regular shared web hosted like 1and1, godaddy, etc?<p>Can hackers really break easily into shared hosted server like 1and1 and godaddy and steal source code?  Should I be worry about this?<p>I am currently bootstrapping, of course in ideal situation, I would do what it takes to secure it, etc, but I am not sure if it would be necessary to start.  Of course, if things pick up, I would upgrade my package or possibly move to AWS.<p>Please advise, and thanks again for the input.
======
wmf
No, you don't need to worry about this because the value in a marketplace is
not in the code. You do need to worry about passwords being hacked, though.

~~~
testme4ever2
Thank you for your response. So how should I protect the passwords? I assume
you mean the users password?

Why source code is not the value? If they could hack it, then they can just
deploy the same code in a matter of weeks?

oh, any suggestion on how to implement the admin backend access? Currently my
admin access is just a subdomain, which I think is not secure access (although
it requires admin credentials to access it).

Thank you.

~~~
wmf
If someone deploys your code you could notice and sue them. Also, they
wouldn't have your brand name, your marketing, your userbase, etc.

